# Recipes for using Chevre



## Linda Carney

I thought there was a sticky with recipes using Chevre -- I guess those were recipes using Kefir... I need to put a healthy recipe brochure together. We always had chevre mixed with herbs etc on crackers or with chips, but how inventive is that?! I have a customer that has served me things at her house that have been wonderful! Lettuce with a round of chevre and a tomatoe on the top garnished with fresh basil. Also a raw lasagna made with a raw maranara sauce, sliced raw zuchini, chevre, finely chopped spinache and avocado; this was very nice! I have mixed my chevre 1/2 and 1/2 with avocado, added onion and served with cucumbers with garnish of alfalfa sprouts.

I know that you can substitute chevre for cream cheese in any recipe. At Christmas we like to have cheese cake so I mix my chevre with sugar and lemon juice, put it into a graghm cracker crust and top with comstock cherries. 

Please share different ways you use your chevre. -- Thanks Linda


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Blue Heron Farm has some really great recipes on their website!

I usually just put mine on crackers, but have also had it on top of spaghetti and salads.


----------



## buckrun

> I know that you can substitute chevre for cream cheese in any recipe


I use it to make cheesecake of any kind and wow is it yummy. I also make cream chevre frosting for carrot cake with it.
Just whip it up and drizzle honey while whipping -splash in some vanilla and you have frosting! 
For a variation drizzle maple syrup (real please) while whipping.

It will stuff mannicotti beautifully mixed half and half with ricotta and do a beautiful cheese sauce for enchiladas and on and on- very versatile stuff.

My best seller has been seasoned fresh rosemary ground fine with lemon pepper. I do it in the food processor to achieve that nice creamy spreading texture. Squidge can eat a gallon if I stir in crushed pineapple.

Lee


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Lee,

You mix your seasonings in with your chevre in the food processor? What speed do you use and for how long?


----------



## buckrun

yes- well my processor only has one speed- cuisinart and it goes! It actually whips it rather and we love it. 
I pulse a bit so it gets going and then just whip till it is totally uniform looking and then dump in herbs and such until distributed and then jar. YUM
L


----------



## MiaBella Farm

I'll have to try that...I've been doing it all by hand and building muscles! LOL!!!
Hubby said I should try the food processor, but I was afraid it would ruin the cheese or something...silly me!

THANKS for the tip!


----------



## buckrun

imo it actually improves it because it makes it so creamy to spread even when chilled.
I have to cut corners on jobs that require hand strength- save it for making pots!
Hence I am a great one for turning to the food processor! I even slice cukes and zukes for the goats with it instead of the old method of cleaver on cutting board in the garden. 
Ole ladies gotta be smarter!
L


----------



## MiaBella Farm

well, since i am getting older...better start getting smarter


----------



## hsmomof4

I made chicken just last night with marinated artichokes and chevre on top...just baked the breasts in the oven and they were yummy.


----------



## Sondra

you can use chevre in any recipe out there using cream cheese so just go for it.


----------

